# can't access the BIOS or Setup - stuck on splash screen



## Mamamoose (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi - I am trying to install a new HDD (replacement, not additional). Took out the old drive, installed the new and restarted. The computer shows a Foxconn splash screen with instructions along the bottom: Press TAB for POST screen, DEL for Setup and ESC for BIOS.

Despite numerous restarts, during which we tried short and long key presses and holding down the keys etc, we could not get DEL or ESC to work, although TAB does (two different PS2 keyboards tried). Eventually took out the CMOS battery and this allowed us past the original splash screen to something which looked like the POST screen - this said that there was a fault with the CMOS (obviously as we took out the battery) and default settings had been used. This screen gave the option to press F1 to continue, or DEL to enter setup. We pressed DEL to enter Setup and got into the BIOS settings. Boot sequence is set to CD then HDD. We booted to cd and set up Windows. 

We still have the same problem in that the computer hangs on the splash screen when started up. However, if we unplug it from the mains for a minute or so and then start it up, it thinks there is a problem with the CMOS and bypasses the original splash screen as described above, which allows us to access the Windows installation by pressing F1 to continue - Windows then starts up as normal.

So basically the questions I need answering are: 
Why can we not access the Setup or BIOS from the splash screen?
Why does Windows not bypass this screen and load automatically?


Its a Foxconn P4M9007MB - 8RS2H motherboard if that helps. 
Pentium D Celeron 3.2GHz
2 GB RAM in two sticks
Onboard graphics 
250GB SATA2 Seagate HDD

Thanks for reading
Caryn


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

Try setting the bios to the default setting of,"Load optimal settings". Save and exit.


----------



## shashu32 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ,
when it asks for F1 try F2 instead for dell and F3 for IBM.now go to setup and set hard disc drive c as first boot.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check out the power supply


----------



## Mamamoose (Oct 18, 2008)

Thank you all for your help. 

Belfasteddie - I tried loading optimised defaults, but on restarting I still just get the computer sitting at the Foxconn splash screen as before - it does not go through to load Windows. Also the DEL and ESC keys still do not work from this screen - I have to use TAB to get to the next screen and use DEL from there to enter Setup - not a big problem I suppose - at least I can get into Setup that way. However, I really need Windows to load automatically and I don't know why it hangs at the splash screen. 

Shashu - I'm not really sure how your suggestion can help me as F1 (to continue) works - it takes me into Windows. However, I tried setting the HDD as first boot device and I now get past the splash screen (automatically) into a completely black screen with a flashing dot in the top left corner. So although this works to get me past the splash screen it doesn't load Windows........

Dai - I'm happy to check out the power supply - but exactly how do you mean? I don't have a spare one to put in. It has max output 300W with 15A on the 12v rail. I know this isn't very good, but the computer was working fine with the old hard drive and we still got the splash screen problem (DEL and ESC not working) without any hard drive connected at all. 

If I take the plug out of the computer for a minute or so, it will go automatically past the splash screen to the POST screen which says 'CMOS checksum error' - defaults loaded. I can then either press F1 to continue into Windows or DEL to enter Setup.

I suppose what I'm asking now is how do I get the computer to go automatically past the splash screen and load Windows? (The DEL and ESC not working to get into setup are annoying, but as I can get there by using TAB into the POST screen and using DEL from that screen, its not a big deal.)

Sorry this is such a long post - thanking you for any help offered. 
Caryn


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can borrow a psu with 18amps output on the 12v line to try in it


----------



## Mamamoose (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks again Dai - I'll see what I can do to rustle up another PSU.
Caryn


----------



## Mamamoose (Oct 18, 2008)

Thought I would update you on this problem. I'm pretty sure we have finally narrowed it down to the memory! I have one old module of 512mb DDR2 PC2-4200 DIMM (which was showing as 384Mb on the POST screen before we took it out for some reason) and two new modules of 1GB DDR PC2-5300 DIMMs - which we thought was the correct speed as it needs to be DDR2 667.

After much switching and many restarts we have found that all three modules work, both motherboard slots work, each module works on its own in either slot, and the old module works in either slot with a new module in the other. BUT the two matched new ones do not work together - we get the original problem from the top of the thread, where the splash screen hangs and none of the specified keys work to get into the BIOS.

So it appears that this is not a motherboard, BIOS or CPU problem - I might have to repost it in the Memory forum! Thank you all for your help - Caryn


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

don't repost i will move this for you
after changing the ram reset the cmos
cmos reset
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
reinsert the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer

there can be 2 solder points you touch with a screwdriver
2 pins you touch with a screwdriver or use a jumper
a cmos clear switch or button
there will be a diagram and instructions in your manual


----------



## Mamamoose (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks Dai. I flashed the BIOS on the advice of the mobo manufacturers, but it didnt change anything, so we decided to go with the two mismatched sticks of RAM as we at least had a working system with XP installed.

However, I tried to install SP2 (from a disk) and when it restarted we got 'disk boot error - please insert system disk....' I tried using the XP disc to reinstall but got lots of 'can't copy this file' errors and setup could not continue. At this point I sort of lost the will to live... :sigh:

Then I saw your last reply and took out the new RAM and the old HDD leaving only the necessary hardware installed. I cleared the CMOS and it allowed me back into the system so that I could reinstall XP - which has just finished reinstalling. Thank you for that!

I have put the new RAM back in for one more try and cleared the CMOS again as you suggested. This meant there was a CMOS checksum error and defaults were loaded. On this screen it says memory 2048 Mb OK. On pressing F1 to continue, XP loads but if I subsequently restart Windows it displays the Foxconn splash screen, then a black screen with a flashing cursor in the top left corner. It then does this every time whether it is restarted or shutdown, even if the power cable is removed. 

The only way through to the XP installation (with the two matching sticks of RAM) is if the CMOS battery is removed so that there is a checksum error and that takes me through to a POST? screen which gives me the option to use F1 to continue, which loads XP.

I removed one of the new sticks of RAM and put back the old one and it goes straight through to XP. I have no idea why this should be. The only suggestion I havent tried yet is a new PSU - might go down this road if there are no other ideas...... especially as I havent tried putting the old HDD back in yet as an extra data drive, with the extra power that will take. 

Thanks for your help
Caryn


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if you can borrow a psu to check with


----------

